# Pcola pier 12/30



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

:no: no pics, I did not catch a single one today guys. James caught two blue fish off the end. A young fella fishing for pomps caught another and gave his to us (thank you). Tyler had some nice hook-ups with shark.

The morning started off great, birds dusted the sea-spray and the water was clearer today with the north wind to boot. Action everywhere in the distance but nowhere near the pier. The water cleared up to about 3-4 ft visibility at noon and still nothing.:thumbdown:

At about 1:30 pm had one sheep hit but did not get it up. I tried both fidlers and live shrimp for the next couple of hours and they would not eat. Hope it turns out well the next few days for the rest of you. It was nice to some of you again- back to Maryland for school... see you in March. Will post a nice recipe in the other section for you chef's out there. Tight lines.


----------



## gloomisman (Dec 31, 2012)

Thats why God invents tomorrow! tight lines m8


----------



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

*howdy*

It was good to meet you guys out there - and tell your dad thanks for the recipes!! First time fishing a pier since 2004 but my brother just accepted a job in TX and he has been riding me for months to fish a pier. Unfortunately, no action.... Oh Well - back to boats and yacks...


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

captgoody said:


> It was good to meet you guys out there - and tell your dad thanks for the recipes!! First time fishing a pier since 2004 but my brother just accepted a job in TX and he has been riding me for months to fish a pier. Unfortunately, no action.... Oh Well - back to boats and yacks...


Same to you sir. I will let my dad know for sure.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Did you or they see how big the shark was?


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

Getting skunked is usual


----------

